# Windows 10 black screen with no cursor before login



## ghul1234 (Jun 23, 2016)

I have a dell computer 64 bit and when i was going to restart my computer to download windows 10 again. It then said the installation was unsuccessful. After that, when i restarted my computer, i received a black screen with no cursor before i logged in. It would show me the dell sign then it would then go back to the black screen. Then i tried o press f2 or something else, but the only one f commands that worked were f8 and f12. I tried everything, this is my last resort


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

If the Windows 10 install was unsuccessful, and you can't login to Windows then the only recourse is to re-install the previous version of Windows. If you had made a drive image of your previous Windows, now is the time to use it.


----------



## Jody4435 (Jun 25, 2016)

lunarlander said:


> If the Windows 10 install was unsuccessful, and you can't login to Windows then the only recourse is to re-install the previous version of Windows. If you had made a drive image of your previous Windows, now is the time to use it.


What if you don't have the drive and manage of the previous windows then what do you do


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

JO, I don't understand what you mean by "don't have the drive and manage of".


----------



## Jody4435 (Jun 25, 2016)

I don't have the software to reload anything


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi Jody,

Do you have the previous Windows DVD ?


----------



## Jody4435 (Jun 25, 2016)

Now everything came pre-loaded and when I upgraded to the Windows 10 it was all done online


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Are you able to get into Windows 10 at all ? Because your case is separate from the original first poster, so I don't know your situation. Care to explain your story?


----------



## Jody4435 (Jun 25, 2016)

When I turn the computer on it boots up the only thing that comes up is the little box with the c prompt it will not open windows but there is a way you can go into the many windows program to get onto the internet if you are connected with the ethernet cord I have had people try to help me with it but it won't connect with the information that they need to repair it it is missing some crucial files is what it always says


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Are your files backed up? If not, you may be able to copy files using the small command prompt window that you see, to a USB memory stick. 

I think a re-install of Windows is necessary with your situation.


----------



## Jody4435 (Jun 25, 2016)

My files are not backed up and I don't have a copy of Windows in order to reinstall it because it came installed with Windows 7 and then it give me an online upgrade for Windows 10


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

If you have another PC, you can download Microsoft's Media Creation Tool. Then run it to create a Win 10 DVD ISO file. If that PC is Win 7 or higher, you can right click on that ISO file and choose 'burn disk image' which will burn a Win 10 DVD. If it is not running Win 7 or higher, then you have to the free ImgBurn utility program to create the DVD.

IF you don't have another PC, you will have to ask a friend to help you.

Once you have the Win 10 DVD, you can boot it to install, and use the Win 7 Key to Activate


----------

